# band saw grizzly 513



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

sweet deal for sure. I am sure you will find it comes in handy more then you can even think it will


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice score. Not to be a pr*ck but could you respect the reader and use punctuation and upper case characters? That will go a long way towards people wanting to read and comment on your post.


----------



## marvinlee (May 28, 2012)

I just today received a new Rikon 10-353 bandsaw. Initial quality impression is acceptable with the exception of the table tilt trunnion assembly which moves only with Herculean effort. This is with the lock lever completely released. Will examine more closely tomorrow morning.


----------

